# cold and sore throat for et- any success stories



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi ladies

Well my cold symptoms are back again, sore throat, swollen glands in neck . Just after any good news stories really as I am a bit concerned it may affect likelihood of bfp from fet this week (still waiting to find out when)

kind regards

flowersinthewindow


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I understand that you want to be as healthy as possible, but unfortunately at this time of year there always seems to be some sort of bug or virus going around.

In my opinion if it really could change the outcome of IVF then IVF would only be done in the Spring/Summer when everyone was germ and bug free!  I am sure that if IVF pregnancy statistic's were looked in to for the season's then we would perhap's know more.

Good luck to you.

Stacey
x


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

staceysm thank you, that is wise advice. It is true I do seem to have sore throats and colds throughout winter, I work in a nursery so there are always lots of germs around! I spoke to the embryologist and she didn't seem worried, recommended honey and lemon.

Thanks for your kind wishes. Hope you are recovering well after your loss and you will be strong and ready for treatment in 2012, I have a feeling it is going to be a good year. It is always lovely to hear from people who have a LO through IVF/ICSI.

Kind regards

Flowersinthewindow


----------



## Bluebottle (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello Flowers,

I don't have a success story of a FET whilst having a cold, however I do have a success story   I had a major cold when I had my ET (fresh) after our ICSI cycle - I was bunged up, sore throat etc and had my ET in Sept 2009. I asked before we went in and they said as long as I didn't have a fever/temperature then it was fine! So in we went, ET took place - two blasts transferred, then they left my lying on the bed for 30 mins, during which time I proceeded to have a horrible uncontrollable coughing fit!! Couldn't stop, cough cough cough ... all the while imagining my embies getting squashed in there as my stomach spasmed - or I even worried that I'd coughed them out!! 

Anyway - 10 days later, BFP and I now have a beautiful 18 month old boy    Those embies are tough little things   

Good luck (I have another cold now, and we might be having a FET in a few days - so I'm taking it as a good omen this time   )

BBxx


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, i ended up on antibiotics for tonsilitus a week before my succesful FET. 
good luck


----------

